# ADRESSE IP des ordinateurs de mon reseau interne



## Steroff (6 Septembre 2009)

je suis debutant sur mac et j'aimerai savoir comment connaitre les adresse IP des differents ordinateur de mon reseaux.

J'ai :
- 1 PC sous windows connecté a une freebox par cable
- 1 PC sous windows XP connecté a la FREEBOX par cable
- 1 portable macbook pro connecté par WIFI a la freebox

j'arrive a prendre le controle de mes PC avec mon MACBOOK en ayant installé REALVNC sur chacun d'eux mais pour cela il faut que je connaisse leur adresse IP dans le reseaux. 

j'aimerai donc savoir comment on peu faire pour connaitre les ordinateur connecté au reseau ainsi que leur adresse IP

j'espere avoir ete clair


----------



## Aliboron (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Steroff a dit:


> j'aimerais savoir comment connaître les adresses IP des différents ordinateurs de mon réseau.


Je pense que IP Scanner devrait te convenir


----------



## zazthemac (6 Septembre 2009)

Ou alors regarder dans les pages d'admin de la freebox, les adresses allouées aux machines (c'est bien elle qui fait office de dhcp).

La possibilté est aussi de "fixer" ces adresses IP sur chacun des postes.


----------



## Steroff (6 Septembre 2009)

on peu en effet le savoir dans l'admin de la freebox mais c'est galère de toujours aller ce connecté a sa page d'amin pour connaître les IP exact. Sinon scanner IP a l'air de bien fonctionner 

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponse rapide


----------

